# Specialized Airnet - has anyone tried it?



## ToiletSiphon (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm shopping for a new helmet and this one is on my short list. I will probably go for this one or the Giro Synthe, as all the others I have tried don't fit me so well (weird head shape).


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

If it doesn't have MIPS pass on it. Otherwise nobody is going to care. It's just a helmet.


----------



## Lallement (Mar 1, 2014)

They do make a MIPS version. https://www.specialized.com/us/en/helmets/airnet-mips/107444

I like the looks of the helmet, but last I checked, my LBS did not have them yet. I am looking forward to checking them out.


----------

